# 6.7 Powerstroke and H&S Mini-Maxx



## ReelWork

Purchased a Mini-Maxx recently and hooked it up to the stock system with no deletes (yet). Power is pretty impressive however not looking to turn 6 second 0-60 times. I'm looking for the economy gains that come with that added power. Been going easy on the go-pedal with the "performance" tune - 120 HP increase. Currently seeing 17 MPG daily driving - country roads, some highway type driving and morning stop/go for a couple miles. 

Drove to PINS last weekend, driving into a stout 20-25 MPH headwind saw just over 15 MPG there and 17.8 on the way back. Was close to 20 MPG but 2 regen cycles killed the mileage. Was surprised to actually see the Pyro approaching 750-800 degrees during those regen periods - have read about those temps but actually seeing the little gauge say 745* when it was 550* a minute before was interesting. 

Fairly certain I'm going to delete the DPF and probably go with some form of EGR blocking plates (sinister?) but... curious what kind of mileage gains some of you that are deleted or not deleted running the tuner are seeing. 

Also, if you can you state what your mileage was pre-tune, post-tune/pre-delete (if applicable) and post-tune/post delete was that would be much appreciated (and perhaps your driving style).


----------



## BluewaterAg26

I thought these tuners were not available anymore?


----------



## Profish00

17 mpg no tune, I had H&S on my 08 6.4 1400* was not un common on the pyro.


----------



## C.Hern5972

BluewaterAg26 said:


> I thought these tuners were not available anymore?


they can still be had for the right money


----------



## DSL_PWR

They are around. If you need one let me know.


----------



## BATWING

I do not have a 6.7 but my 6.4 gets the best MPG on the highest power tune. I am fully deleted everything running the hot **** tune and I see a 2 mile per gal increase with a light foot.

6.7's should get better with the right config but you aint gonna get there without deletes and the right software.


----------



## BluewaterAg26

how much horsepower is the hot **** tune? I have a 6.4 w/ Spartan Tuner and run the 250 tune.


----------



## paragod

320hp! I just put the H&S on my 6.4 with full delete 5 inch back it will scream!


----------



## ReelWork

Mine screams right now with the DPF on so can only imagine how it will be with it off. Did a 0-60 run in performance testing mode on the "performance" setting - 120 HP, 2 wheel drive take off and was right at 7 seconds. That's moving for a big truck and sure it could easily be in the low 6's with 4x4 and locking the rear diff but not looking to abuse it that kind of way. 

DPF delete pipes - I don't want loud either. Anyone know if they make any delete pipes with mufflers built in? Can't seem to find one with a muffler so thinking I will need to purchase the pipe and muffler separately, cut to fit and clamp it up. 

Leaning towards the AFE, MBRP or Diamond muffler but open to experienced recommendations or suggestions.


----------



## goodwood

Hey RW there a few things that made a difference in my mpgs for my 6.4 and I think would help the 6.7s as well.

One was cetane boost from FMC (PM-22A). Seeing .25 to 1 mpg. Seems like the best value out of all the additives. I order a bunch when I order my filters. 
Ran a jug of Power Service. No difference from stock. I'm inclined to say it was junk. 

Next is an intake. Yes the factory box can handle a lot of power but won't flow as well as an aftermarket intake. Netted .5-1.5 mpgs more. Really like S&B filters. Was really pleased to see the intake pipe very clean when I was cleaning the filter recently. 

Heard and seen several fully deleted 6.7s and they weren't loud at all. I prefer a quiet exhaust. If you just do a delete pipe, won't you still retain the factory muffler?


----------



## BATWING

Yes, its only loud when you want it to be. You will hear from turbo whistel than exhaust especially when hauling. Its pretty pleasing to the ear if you ask me. Nothing like the God awful sound of the Goats you hear making all that racket.

X2 on the CAI. Check out the S&B. Easy to install and fairly inexpensive.


----------



## goodwood

Oh yeah look for fuel that has 5% biodiesel or less. In the summer I'll lose a mpg if the content is 10% or greater on 250-300 hp tune.


----------



## ReelWork

goodwood said:


> Hey RW there a few things that made a difference in my mpgs for my 6.4 and I think would help the 6.7s as well.
> 
> One was cetane boost from FMC (PM-22A). Seeing .25 to 1 mpg. Seems like the best value out of all the additives. I order a bunch when I order my filters.
> Ran a jug of Power Service. No difference from stock. I'm inclined to say it was junk.
> 
> Next is an intake. Yes the factory box can handle a lot of power but won't flow as well as an aftermarket intake. Netted .5-1.5 mpgs more. Really like S&B filters. Was really pleased to see the intake pipe very clean when I was cleaning the filter recently.
> 
> Heard and seen several fully deleted 6.7s and they weren't loud at all. I prefer a quiet exhaust.* If you just do a delete pipe, won't you still retain the factory muffler?*


Yes, the one by the rear axle but it's not really much of a muffler, per se. Think it's more of a resonance chamber and in all my years I don't think I would really classify it as a muffler - looks like that little joke of a muffler at the end of the Expeditions just before the tailpipe...

I like the turbo whistle just fine, don't want the in-cab drone of the exhaust though and from everything I've read in the past year or so the best way is to drop in a muffler or do a full replacement exhaust with muffler.

I'm gonna keep the stock system (minus the DPF/CAT) as I like the tailpipe and find the stock systems are quite durable as far as materials and longevity are concerned.


----------



## g2outfitter

My 2012 6.7 stock gets 20hwy 17 city sounds to me the H&S doesnt do a whole lot for the 6.7 for mpg. I am sure the power is insane though since the trucks already hall ballz

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ReelWork

g2outfitter said:


> My 2012 6.7 stock gets 20hwy 17 city sounds to me the H&S doesnt do a whole lot for the 6.7 for mpg. I am sure the power is insane though since the trucks already hall ballz
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


I'm not deleted yet. The H&S won't do a whole lot with the stock/restrictive exhaust as far as fuel economy goes but I am actually seeing about a 1 MPG gain so far. The driveability is much better now and the only complaint I have is a common one, with the H&S tranny tune it tends to lock up the Torque Converter a little early for my taste and the result is some firm shifts. Just wish they would allow the tranny shift points and firmness to be adjusted like the Superchips I had on the F150.

Pretty sure I will see a solid 3-4 MPG gain once the deletes are done but the real gain will be in the longevity of the motor.


----------



## g2outfitter

Sounds good, keep me posted. Im definitely interested if you get 
good results
Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## goodwood

ReelWork said:


> I'm not deleted yet. The H&S won't do a whole lot with the stock/restrictive exhaust as far as fuel economy goes but I am actually seeing about a 1 MPG gain so far. The driveability is much better now and the only complaint I have is a common one, with the H&S tranny tune it tends to lock up the Torque Converter a little early for my taste and the result is some firm shifts. Just wish they would allow the tranny shift points and firmness to be adjusted like the Superchips I had on the F150.
> 
> Pretty sure I will see a solid 3-4 MPG gain once the deletes are done but the real gain will be in the longevity of the motor.


Aren't there different trans tunes on the 6.7?

I prefer the early shift and lock on my 6.4.

BTW I doubt there will be much difference in exhaust noise from stock with a delete pipe.


----------



## ctcrop

Just came across this thread. Reelwork, I had a 2010 6.4 f250. I had an SCT Tuner, a drop in (dry) air filter (no CAI needed), and the cat/dpf delete pipe. I ran no muffler but kept the resonator. That truck ran like a scalded ape and was quiet too. I traded it for a 2013 F150 5.0. I miss the diesel but really like this f150. You can probably save some cash and just do the delete pipe. I know you have the 6.7 but should be close to the 6.4 as far as exhaust. Just be careful with the "Rollin coal". I know they are cracking down. Also, save all of the stock components and use a different exhaust tip than stock. I never could get it to shine after the tuner and delete.


----------



## FishOnOne

ctcrop said:


> Just came across this thread. Reelwork, I had a 2010 6.4 f250. I had an SCT Tuner, a drop in (dry) air filter (no CAI needed), and the cat/dpf delete pipe. I ran no muffler but kept the resonator. That truck ran like a scalded ape and was quiet too. I traded it for a 2013 F150 5.0. I miss the diesel but really like this f150. You can probably save some cash and just do the delete pipe. I know you have the 6.7 but should be close to the 6.4 as far as exhaust. Just be careful with the "Rollin coal". I know they are cracking down. Also, save all of the stock components and use a different exhaust tip than stock. I never could get it to shine after the tuner and delete.


For these 6.7's it doesn't matter once you put a tuner on it. Ford will void any drivetrain warrenty going forwards.


----------



## bobbyoshay

FishOnOne said:


> For these 6.7's it doesn't matter once you put a tuner on it. Ford will void any drivetrain warrenty going forwards.


Depends on the dealer. A local dealership here is not voiding the warranties for just a tuner and deletes. If any internal parts are screwed with on the engine they will void it. Guess we are fortunate to have a nice dealership locally.


----------



## FishOnOne

bobbyoshay said:


> Depends on the dealer. A local dealership here is not voiding the warranties for just a tuner and deletes. If any internal parts are screwed with on the engine they will void it. Guess we are fortunate to have a nice dealership locally.


The factory turbo is the first weak link especially when tuned. I would be very surprised if any dealer would put the blind folds on when it comes to sending Ford the repair bill to replace it under warrenty.

And have a HPFP go out and a Ford Field Service Engineer has to look at the truck to authorize warrenty coverage before Ford will pick up the tab. If he see's any evidence of a tuner on the truck and your friendly dealer will be handing you a $10k - $12k repair bill.

Ford is being a real stickler for warrenty repairs these days.


----------



## ReelWork

FishOnOne said:


> The factory turbo is the first weak link especially when tuned. I would be very surprised if any dealer would put the blind folds on when it comes to sending Ford the repair bill to replace it under warrenty.
> 
> And have a HPFP go out and a Ford Field Service Engineer has to look at the truck to authorize warrenty coverage before Ford will pick up the tab. If he see's any evidence of a tuner on the truck and your friendly dealer will be handing you a $10k - $12k repair bill.
> 
> Ford is being a real stickler for warrenty repairs these days.


You have proof of this firsthand or from an immediate friend or family member? Guessing NO and this is coming from what you read on a forum somewhere... I've read the same and not really all that concerned as those stories are clearly very isolated - not exactly a whole bunch of "my warranty was dropped" threads out there.

The turbos are known to be weak on chassis cabs and some early 2011 super duties. Also a failed HPFP, I would expect an engineer to be looking at it - that's a major engine compononet (and costly) so not surprised. Sort of along the same lines as if a crankshaft failed - Ford is going to investigate...


----------



## Beaux

My 2 cents on the warranty issues. I was a service advisor at a major ford dealer. I have dealt with every situation you could think of while I was there. For warranty repairs under $1500 the dealer does not have to contact Ford motor co. One of the first questions that FMC will ask is if there are ANY modifications to the vehicle. FMC will send out an inspector out for anything questionable. If you have a tuner on, it is best to reflash before sending it in for any warranty work. Be careful with all the EGR and DPF deletes. It technically is not street legal to run then like that.

As for the tuners, STC has some of the best tunes for Fords. 

I was seeing a lot about guys having the 6.4l and comparing what worked on them to the the 6.7l. These engines are very different from each other. The 6.4 was an international engine while the 6.7 is a Ford designed engine. The 6.7 is a whole lot different. Has different style, injectors,intake, DPF, DEF, EGR and Turbo. 

I will warn you about putting aftermarket intakes on the 6.7. Saw several turbos get cooked because of issues related to that.


----------



## ReelWork

Thanks Beaux - I've heard about the turbo issues and the aftermarket intakes, why I'm sticking to the OEM filter. Have seen several articles about some intake filters actually collapsing. 

My plan is to run stock emmisions and EGR until warranty is completely done. Was thinking I'd delete it however I can wait on that and don't want to risk the hassle in the remote event something happens. If something happens now I'll simply return to stock and done. 

Like I said, really just want to add longevity to the motor as I'm not trying to make a hot rod (although it's fast as hell now). That said I also understand I won't fully achive that until I remove the EGR and DPF though..


----------



## DSL_PWR

HPFP is a stickler to get replaced from Ford. You just have to stay after them if it happens. Turbo is the weak link and will cost you about $3500 to replace if not covered under warranty. 

Always run the stock filter/intake. Don't put oil/spray or anything else on it. Ford actually has a foam insert (honeycomb looking filter) that goes below the main filter and some have stated that it helps keep the intake and filter cleaner longer. 

Running the truck tuned with the DPF on is going to be harder on the filter and going to run you more DEF fluid as the truck will go into regen more often. I have seen this in several trucks. Yours may vary. Be prepared to drop about $2400 should the DPF need to be replaced. 

EGR delete will solve many other underlying issues with the new motor but still won't solve the bottom end issues. Have to be careful there.


----------



## ReelWork

Thanks DSL and as an FYI, my truck seems to be doing regens a significant amount less. Don't know if it's because the exhaust is able to get hotter or what? I am monitoring both pyro's and dialed the defuel down to pretty conservative numbers - drive pretty conservative too but do get on it evey now and then. Dropping the hammer when getting on the highway will put a smile on your face every time! 

Speaking of (defuel), when I programmed it I dialed back lot of the H&S defaults. Turbo defuels at 26, Pyro at 1200 and coolant was 10 degrees cooler than their default. In fact the Turbo boost is the only thing the H&S has ever chirped (defueled) on from boost pressure. Think 26 PSI is a pound or two lower than stock defuel levels. 

If the DPF goes tits up before warranty period and it's not covered you can bet it's getting removed and this fella is not looking back. Figure if a person has to pay $2400 for a part that's not covered under warranty the warranty is pretty much over.


----------



## Beaux

The turbos on the new 6.7 are only running 70% capacity factory off the lot. They can be turned up quite la bit before hitting max


----------



## DSL_PWR

Beaux said:


> The turbos on the new 6.7 are only running 70% capacity factory off the lot. They can be turned up quite la bit before hitting max


Yes I know but, tell that to the guys replacing turbos on the 2011 year model trucks. Something wonky about them for sure. More of those replaced than other newer years or so I have read.


----------



## FishOnOne

ReelWork said:


> You have proof of this firsthand or from an immediate friend or family member? Guessing NO and this is coming from what you read on a forum somewhere... I've read the same and not really all that concerned as those stories are clearly very isolated - not exactly a whole bunch of "my warranty was dropped" threads out there.
> 
> The turbos are known to be weak on chassis cabs and some early 2011 super duties. Also a failed HPFP, I would expect an engineer to be looking at it - that's a major engine compononet (and costly) so not surprised. Sort of along the same lines as if a crankshaft failed - Ford is going to investigate...


Guessed wrong...My source is my cousin and he has been a Ford diesel tech since '93 (He basically only works on diesels/tranny's).... And yes the turbo's on the F450/F550 have been more problematic, but the dual vane turbo used on the F250/F350 have their problems as well and I'm not convinced the '12 have been improved.

Again I can't stress enough that Ford has created alot of red tape now to get warrenty approval, so by already adding a tuner you might as well go full commando and perform the deletes since your warrenty already hit the ditch when you added the tuner.

Good luck...


----------



## FishOnOne

DSL_PWR said:


> HPFP is a stickler to get replaced from Ford. You just have to stay after them if it happens. Turbo is the weak link and will cost you about $3500 to replace if not covered under warranty.
> 
> Always run the stock filter/intake. Don't put oil/spray or anything else on it. Ford actually has a foam insert (honeycomb looking filter) that goes below the main filter and some have stated that it helps keep the intake and filter cleaner longer.
> 
> Running the truck tuned with the DPF on is going to be harder on the filter and going to run you more DEF fluid as the truck will go into regen more often. I have seen this in several trucks. Yours may vary. Be prepared to drop about $2400 should the DPF need to be replaced.
> 
> EGR delete will solve many other underlying issues with the new motor but still won't solve the bottom end issues. Have to be careful there.


H&S has run a 6.7 psd to 884 rwhp and ~1600 ft/lbs of torque on a stock bottom end so if tuned properly the engine may hold more than you think.


----------



## DSL_PWR

FishOnOne said:


> H&S has run a 6.7 psd to 884 rwhp and ~1600 ft/lbs of torque on a stock bottom end so if tuned properly the engine may hold more than you think.


I am sure it will hold more than I think. Most motors will hold up to that breaking point... 

I know the 6.7 tuned is a beast.


----------



## FishOnOne

DSL_PWR said:


> I am sure it will hold more than I think. Most motors will hold up to that breaking point...
> 
> I know the 6.7 tuned is a beast.


Heck even the stock 6.7 psd is a beast especially coming from a stock 6.0 psd.


----------



## hog_down

BluewaterAg26 said:


> I thought these tuners were not available anymore?


Or if you know the right people who still have access to them


----------



## ReelWork

Update: 

Still running stock emissions with only the programmer added. 

Yesterday on the way to work I had a Pyro go T-Up and shut me down smack dab in the middle of the road (that sucked - slacks, buttondown, dress shoes, etc.. Humid as hell). When that little screen says pull over immediately, it means Right Now! I tried to make it a block to pull into a parking lot but was stopped by the traffic light and truck shut down. 

Truck would not even crank or turn over. 

Pushed it over to the side of the road with the help of a cement truck driver and assessed the situation.

With the Mini-MAxx, I turned the key on and pulled the code - DPF Sensor overheat, bank 1. Cleared the code and still wouldn't crank. The PCM was not going to let anything happen and I figured it was clsoe to tow-truck time but tried returning the tune to stock (which basically reflashes it) and the truck cranked. I later learned the PCM will disable the motor for about 1 hour when any of the of the overheat codes pop up. Wish the dealer would have answered the phone when I tried call several times but moving on. 

With the PCM reflashed to stock, the truck cranked and ran fine. So I quickly removed the Mini-Maxx and drove straight to the dealer. Pulled up to the service bay and told them the codes I pulled, the advisor called the tech and verified they could fix it today and had parts on hand. Cool... 

While this was going on, I asked if they were Tuner-Friendly" and the answer was YES. They are tuner friendly with STOCK EMMISSIONS however if there is any modification to the emissions, DPF, EGR, etc it will void warrany. He also said when I come in, be up front and let them know it's running a tuner so the technician isn't chasing down ghosts.

Cool! 

So 2 hours later I get a call my truck was ready. The pyro just behind the cat/dpf was toast, tossing a code and was telling the computer a temp of 2050 degrees - yeah, that's a tad hot. When I reset it, the code went away but it was only a matter of time before it tripped again. 

So it is defiitely confirmed tuners are OK depending on the dealership.


----------



## CaptainJMB

I've got 130k total now - 55k tuned. Only problem I've ran into is if your foot is BURIED and your in HOT mode - the lift pump won't keep up with the demand for fuel and starve the truck Til it shuts off.......kind of a hairy deal on a 2 lane highway passing a truck.......


If you buy a new tuner the H&S " street tuner" and buy the MCC unlock code - you can take the " old" h&s "race" tunes like came stock in mine and export them into MCC and import them into the new street tuners - voila - you basically have the old "better" tuner


----------



## CaptainJMB

And if you want to plug the egr - it's worth it. Don't do the delete, I regretted doing that while it was still in warranty. PIA to go back to stock. Just pull that pipe going to the egr and I have a pyro sensor from the old dpf exhaust that ill send you.


----------



## ReelWork

What are you running for PYRO 1 and 2 Defuel levels? 

Just curious...


----------



## sason209

Looking for an H&S mini Maxx, does anyone have any experience with this tuner? If so is it the best for my 14 f250 best Coilover for wrx?


----------



## honey bee

ez lynk and proven tunes


----------

